

Higgs seminar - live webcast from CERN - pawelwentpawel
http://www.quantumdiaries.org/2011/12/13/higgs-liveblog/

======
hmottestad
From what I understand:

They haven't found the higgs, just large deviations around 126 GeV, which
seems might be the higgs boson. EDIT: 116-130 GeV

The most interesting part of the transcript:

14:45 With current data set ATLAS has excluded 112.7-115.5GeV and 131-453GeV
(except for 237-251GeV) ATLAS is now competing with LEP's low mass results!
There is a large deviation in p0-values at 126GeV. 1.9e-4, or an excess of
3.6sigma (gamma gamma 2.8 has sigma, ZZ* has 2.1, WW* has 1.4sigma)

Updating all other analyses for full data set. We need more data in 2012 in
order to confirm if this is the Higgs. 126GeV is a nice mass for the Higgs- it
can be probed with lots of modes (gamma gamma, ZZ _, WW_ , bb, tautau).

\----AND----

15:34: Two excesses at 119.5GeV and 124GeV. Both excesses seem compatible with
a Standard Model Higgs. 95% confident limits include 127-600GeV. Some excess
is present in all 5 channels. Statistical significance of 2.6sigma locally and
1.9sigma with Look Elsewhere Effect taken into account.

------
JonnieCache
First textmate 2, now the higgs boson. Maybe on christmas day we'll find out
that P=NP.

------
JonnieCache
The guardian has a liveblog going where they've collected comment from various
physicists from across the web giving their explanations. They also have a
nice plot image of the collision which apparently could show the higgs.

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2011/dec/13/higgs-boson-
se...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2011/dec/13/higgs-boson-seminar-god-
particle)

They've really gone to town on the LHC coverage today. Check the homepage,
it's taking up a huge chunk of it. Good old guardian.

------
pawelwentpawel
there is a press release ready too -
[http://press.web.cern.ch/press/PressReleases/Releases2011/PR...](http://press.web.cern.ch/press/PressReleases/Releases2011/PR25.11E.html)

------
VladRussian
"Both of the main detectors, ATLAS and CMS, have uncovered hints of a
lightweight Higgs. If it pans out, the only remaining hole in the standard
model would be filled.

Even more exciting, a Higgs of this mass, about 125 gigaelectronvolts, would
also blast a path to uncharted terrain. Such a lightweight would need at least
one new type of particle to stabilise it."

great to hear that there is plan B for LHC if Higgs is finally found :)

------
DiabloD3
Damn, its cutting out badly. Anyone have a mirror for the live webcast?

